# Into the West in Sindarin. Beautiful!



## Meldarion (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice find!
And perfect for (ahem) this thread:









Music for Middle Earth


[Note: This thread was originally titled "Music for Rohan?", and my OP reflects this. I changed the title because, as you can see, things quickly got out of, um, han! :p] Maybe -- At least I can imagine it at Meduseld. See what you think:




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Meldarion (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks. It is a beautiful song and sung so beautifully. It is a few years old and I read that due to more up to day studies and working on Sindarin many of the words or sayings in the song are no obsolete. I wish one day all these linguists, etc woiuld flesh out Sindarin to where it is a fully speakable language.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Well, the Music for Middle Earth thread is waiting for your future posts! 😁


----------

